# lasting (fabric)



## Zareza

Salutare!

Sunt în căutarea unui termen din industria textilă. Pe scurt: denumirea unui material.

În Madame Bovary există următorul fragment: ”La lueur du solei couchant qui frappait en plein son visage pâlissait le lasting de sa soutane.”
Am două traduceri: „Lumina asfințitului care îi scălda fața făcea să pălească culoarea sutanei.” *ȘI* ”În lumina soarelui de asfinţit, care-i bătea drept în faţă, alpacaua anteriului părea mai ştearsă.”

*le lasting *(emprunt à l'angl._ lasting, _part. prés. adj. de _to last _« durer » qualifiant des choses solides et résistantes, attesté depui 1782 comme terme désignant une étoffe)
Explicații din diverse dicționare:
1. étoffe de laine rase, satinée, unie ou à rayures, et utilisée notamment pour la confection de vêtements masculins
2. étoffe rase, solide, en laine peignée, lustrée
3. un satin de laine un peu plus apprêté (găsit pe un site de mobilă veche)

*lasting *(ENGL.)
1. a sturdy cotton or worsted cloth used especially in shoes and luggage
2. a durable woollen material formerly used for women's shoes; everlasting

Așadar _lasting _este preluat în franceză din engleză, în trecut se făceau haine din acest material, apoi s-a folosit ca material pentru pantofi/valize.
Materialul alpaca produs din lână de alpaca (animal)  provine din America de Sud, este rezistent și are și varianta oarecum argintie, dar nu se folosește în confecționarea patofilor/valizelor.

Lasting nu cred că este nici pâslă/fetru.

În The Fairchild Books Dictionary of Textiles: lasting = a strong, durable fabric that is woven with hard-twisted cotton or worsted yarns in various widths and qualities. Used chiefly for footwear and bag linings (twill weave), as well as church furniture (figured). The plain weave fabric is piece dyed, usually given a stiff finish, and exported to such regions as South America and Philippines. Also has been used for trousers. See everlasting. (doar că nu se poate vizualiza pe googlebooks)

Cuvântul lasting există doar în dicționarul WR  FR-ENGL.   - J'ai choisi le lasting pour confectionner mon nouveau manteau

Aveți vreo sugestie?


----------



## farscape

Materialele textile produse din blana/lână de alpaca sunt Alpaca wool și /sau Alpaca fleece (flanelă). E o țesătură fină poate nimerită pentru un anteriu dar nu pentru valize sau pantofi.

Poate canava, care are multe din caracteristicile citate, se folosea la valize și pantofi dar nu știu Dacă merge la anteriu.

Chestia cu lasting ca țesătură este puțin curioasă având în vedere ca Last este calapod pentru făcut pantofi.


----------



## Zareza

Au aceeași rădăcină:

*last *(noun) < "wooden model of a human foot used by shoemakers," from Old English læste "shoemaker's last," earlier last "track, footprint, footstep, trace," from Proto-Germanic *laisti-, related to Old English læran "to teach," from Proto-Indo-European root *lois- "furrow, track."

*lasting *(noun) < last (vb.) < "endure, go on existing," from Old English læstan "to continue, endure," earlier "follow (a leader), accomplish, carry out, perform," from Proto-Germanic *laistjan "to follow a track", from Proto-Indo-European root *lois- "furrow, track."


----------



## farscape

Da, evident, dar unde e legătura cu țesătura, că parcă aia era întrebarea? (Long) Lasting Cloth?

Dar deviem de la subiect.


----------



## Zareza

Am găsit!  

*lastic* _sn_ (engl. *lasting,* fr. *lasting,* rus. *ластик*] (Înv) Țesătură din lână, foarte rezistentă, asemănătoare satinului, folosită la tapisarea mobilei, dar și la confecționarea unor articole de îmbrăcăminte.  (Pronunțat:  _last*i*c _/ _l*a*stic_ / l*a*stric)


----------

